# que me recomiendan?



## laujan (Ene 20, 2010)

Buenas a todos ustedes ya tengo rato por aqui por el simple echo de que me gusta la electronica pero por cuestiones de trabajo y $$$$ no puedo dedicarle el tiempo que se requiere hasta hoy y es que tuve la gran oportunidad de encontrarme una ganga de cuatro bocinas marca steren por $380 pesos mx
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=SPK-1000BL
 y asi que quiero armarme un amplificador para estas bocinas peeero la verdad es que estoy oxidado en esto de armar ensamblar y soldar asi que quiero empezar con algo pequeño como para una laptop o ipod obvio que no para las cuatro bocinas pero si como para que suene agradable espero me puedan orientar


----------



## palomo (Ene 20, 2010)

Esteren Esteren  no esperes mucho de ellas compatriota, son malas que digo malas, pesimas, pero bueno no te quiero quitar tu entusiasmo asi que un amplificador con algun CI TDA de 20W las pondras a sufriri un poco, en el foro hay muchos diagramas con estos CI, ocupa el buscador y veras la infinidad de informacion que puedes obtener. 

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## laujan (Ene 21, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta palomo osea que de los 500 watts que pronuncian no llegan a mas de 20 watts que fraude (pense que los errores los deberia de tener a la hora de probar el ampli no antes de comprar las bocinas je ).   entonces con un amplificador que me mencionas deben aguantar, buscando ayer encontre este proyecto y me parecio muy bueno 
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp2050.php
pero es de 60 watts tu crees que las pueda conectar en serie y aguanten o de plano ni para eso.
otra pregunta me dice que se le puede poner un pre amplificador con eq pero me pide un transformador aparte hay forma de que trabaje con el mismo transformador del ampli o hay que armar cada uno por separado?  gracias


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 21, 2010)

Para el ecualizador y preamplificador podés obtener tensiones menores desde el mismo transformador usando resistencias, diodos zener y unos capacitores. Si en cambio, tratas de usar los 7815 y 7915, no se si soportarán la tensión de alimentación.

PD: hubieses puesto un titulo descriptivo...


----------



## palomo (Ene 22, 2010)

laujan dijo:


> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp2050.php
> pero es de 60 watts tu crees que las pueda conectar en serie y aguanten o de plano ni para eso.
> otra pregunta me dice que se le puede poner un pre amplificador con eq pero me pide un transformador aparte hay forma de que trabaje con el mismo transformador del ampli o hay que armar cada uno por separado?  gracias




Bueno y barato, con ese TDA puedes hacer algo decente con las bocinas, y no te creas todo lo que dice el marketing, 500W y son en PMPO esos watts son ficticios, si le conecto a tus bocinas un podercillo que tengo de 200W musicales en menos de 15 segundos se hacen ..........  tu me entiendes y de los 500W no quedan nada.

Asi que compatriota en el foro (la verdad no me acuerdo donde) se habla de la diferencia de todos estos tipos de potencias ( PMPO, RMS, Musicales, y una que otra sacada del mundo de Avatar) asi que a estudiar se a dicho:estudiando:

Y la forma que puedes sacar la alimentacion para tu preamplificador y ecualizador es por medio de unas resistencias de 2k2 a 2W un par de diodos zener de 15V a 1W, la resistencia se conecta una a B+ y otra a B- del punto donde sale se conecta el diodo zener, el anodo en B+ y catodo a GND, con B- es lo mismo pero aqui el diodo se conecta en inverza, el anodo a GND y el catodo a la resistencia, puedes ocupar filtros de 100nf para filtrar picos de frecuencia, y si quieres un par de de 1000uf a 25V con esto seria mas que suficiente, solo si tu preamplificador y ecualizador no pasan de 800mA de consumo, ahora si requieres de mayor amperaje visita el foro de **fuentes de alimentacion** ahi podras encontrar un sinfin de ideas.

Espero poder leer cual fue tu desicion y cualquier cosa por favor pon un titulo mas descriptivo, y veras cuantos usuarios te hecharan la mano.

Saludos


----------



## laujan (Ene 25, 2010)

Pues muchas gracias por las respuestas:
@alejandrow999  disculpa mi poco conocimiento pero lo que me explicas me quedo en chino pero igual gracias.
@palomo  pues disculpa lo tarde de la respuesta (pero con esto de LFC las variciones de voltaje estan de peso vivo en edo.mex. ya trono mi nobreak y el regulador de mi pc) He optado por el amplificador de 60w gracias a tu ayuda el pre tambien he decidido armarlo por separado para no regarla y tambien para futuros amplificadores por eso de que la verdad no tengo muy claro lo que me explican asi que ese tema lo tomare despues de armar el amplificador bien echo de verdad muchas gracias.
P.D. no conoces algun manualito para checar los nobreak o reguladores mas aya de checar solo el fusible jeje


----------



## palomo (Ene 25, 2010)

laujan dijo:


> por eso de que la verdad no tengo muy claro lo que me explican asi que ese tema lo tomare despues de armar el amplificador bien echo de verdad muchas gracias.



No te preocupes que nadie nacio sabiendo, seria bueno que te des una leida a los temas tutoriales que existen en el foro, podras aprender mucho y espero que no estes peleado con las matematicas ya que vas a tener que ocupar algebra, y espero tener noticias de tu futuro amplificador y cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------

